

1996 McDonalds hamburger - hasn't decomposed at all - adammichaelc
http://bestofmotherearth.com/2008/09/24/1996-mcdonalds-hamburger.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, again and again:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/happy+meal?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1307783>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1647759>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1656044>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1798846>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1799236>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1256516> <\- This one, although dead, has
the most comments.

~~~
mhd
I think a few of them are different versions of "My Happy Meal doesn't
dissolve into green ooze!".

It seems to be the "Coke dissolves this penny, think what it does to your
stomach!" of the 21st century…

